# Browser based game in the making



## Canjucks (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey, I just wanted to make sure first I can post this here? I hope its okay.

Anyway, I have been working with a bud of mine in created a Naruto themed game called Ninja Unleased. It can be accessed from any browser using any device. The idea of this is to have a fun place to dive into a world that has us being a Naruto character. We started development as a way of learning how to build sites and now we're getting to the end of the project of calling it done and wondered if anyone would like to join us in playing and enjoying what we made? Although the game is free to play its still has some finishing and registrations are limited at this point to testing like beta testing . But as soon as we have it finished I will be very happy to share it out again. 
Any interest in a game such as this? I hope you all like the sound of it and want to have a look at least.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2022)

I'd suggest posting in the gaming convo thread and see what they say there?


----------



## Canjucks (Feb 16, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I'd suggest posting in the gaming convo thread and see what they say there?


Thanks


----------

